# tingalpa and bulimba creek



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

where is a good spot to launcha a yak in either of these creeks and has anyone had much success?

sam


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Tingalpa creek has all the standard species to be caught , Bream, Whiting, Flathead & Mud Crabs. There are also so good snaggy areas up stream that can hold cod and the occasion jack. You could launch beside the Rickets Road bridge or you can turn down beside the servo just down past the bridge and take the first left and drive past the train station and that puts you on a dead end road that has a small gravel ramp that you can launch from. I have used this spot to put my boat in at high tide when i want to go and drop some crab pots. As far as Bulimba creek goes i don't know of any fishing there, but i have fished norman creek which is a bit further upstream and it is a place that is quite often you can get nailed by jacks and cod during summer near it's enterence and during winter you hear of a few jew being caught there. And just up stream not far from churchy boys school near some playing fields and a soccer club there is a kayak launching jetty and pontoon as norman creek is a listed kayak trail.


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Scater,
There is another ramp at tingalpa creek in Queens Esp, at thetop RHS of the googool image where the roads meet the water. This is close to the bay, concrete and narrow with sand to the south, no rocks I could see at 3/4 tide. I only launched there once and went upstream because the bay was windy. Caught SWA and decided after a while to see how far up I could go. The trees met overhead before Igot to Tingalpa so I peddled back. Good excersise anyway and well worth a look.
Tom


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the help guys

sam


----------

